# THIS FORUM ROCKS!!!



## Brent H (Jan 11, 2022)

So several months ago @GerryinBelleRiver put up a sexy positioner for sale and I bought it. I live in Ontario but no where near Gerry.   @Susquatch let’s me know that he is heading to see Gerry and can pick it up for me and get it a bit up the road!  Sweet says I and Gerry gets some cash from me and John gets a visit with Gerry.  The Positioner is getting closer.  

I get a note from @Susquatch that there is a possibility the positioner could be re-positioned as he has a meet up with Super Dave (@Chicken lights ).  Well, says I, that would be cool as I am planning to see David in February to pick up a rotisserie for the car project - excellent- a  text and then a phone call to Dave - well says David, I have this contract and it takes me to Alberta but first I have a pick up in North Bay - got any one that can meet me on the highway - this thing is heavy!!?   Well, hell yes!!! A quick phone call to my son who is right close and an exchange in numbers and Vilola!!!!!   A few hours ago a very sweet looking Positioner is in my shop!!!!! Ya Baby!!!!













This is so awesome!  A great collection of gentlemen for sure!!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 11, 2022)

Cool! I'll volunteer to be the guy at the back of the class. How/where is it used?


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 11, 2022)

Brent H said:


> So several months ago @GerryinBelleRiver put up a sexy positioner for sale and I bought it. I live in Ontario but no where near Gerry.   @Susquatch let’s me know that he is heading to see Gerry and can pick it up for me and get it a bit up the road!  Sweet says I and Gerry gets some cash from me and John gets a visit with Gerry.  The Positioner is getting closer.
> 
> I get a note from @Susquatch that there is a possibility the positioner could be re-positioned as he has a meet up with Super Dave (@Chicken lights ).  Well, says I, that would be cool as I am planning to see David in February to pick up a rotisserie for the car project - excellent- a  text and then a phone call to Dave - well says David, I have this contract and it takes me to Alberta but first I have a pick up in North Bay - got any one that can meet me on the highway - this thing is heavy!!?   Well, hell yes!!! A quick phone call to my son who is right close and an exchange in numbers and Vilola!!!!!   A few hours ago a very sweet looking Positioner is in my shop!!!!! Ya Baby!!!!
> 
> ...



Glad to have played a small role. This is a fantastic group of people and I am lucky to know them and have the odd chance to help out when and where I can.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 11, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Cool! I'll volunteer to be the guy at the back of the class. How/where is it used?



I'll let @Brent H or someone else more knowledgeable than I answer that question. 

All I can tell you is that you need an overhead crane to move that thing. It's elegant refined looks are very deceiving. But in reality it weighs enough to cause localized natural gas leaks......


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 11, 2022)

@Chicken lights , @Susquatch , @Brent H

So that's what this was about.. https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...terest-in-a-meet-greet.4101/page-3#post-61779

And it sounds like David is doing another wagons west....

And where is Brent these days?  Still dredging out Thunder  Bay?


----------



## 140mower (Jan 11, 2022)

Yes it does, and I will jump in with a thank you as well to Historicalarms, a complete stranger to me outside of the forum who offered to pick up a shaper vise and hold it for me while I sorted out it's travel visa. It took very little convincing, and he broke it down into three packages and mailed it out to me. 
So, ya, not only does it Rock, it's good old Canadian Rock!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 11, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights , @Susquatch , @Brent H
> 
> So that's what this was about.. https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...terest-in-a-meet-greet.4101/page-3#post-61779
> 
> And it sounds like David is doing another wagons west....


we ‘berta bound come morning, as long as we get loaded out ok and the trombone cooperates


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 11, 2022)

Brent H said:


> So several months ago @GerryinBelleRiver put up a sexy positioner for sale and I bought it. I live in Ontario but no where near Gerry.   @Susquatch let’s me know that he is heading to see Gerry and can pick it up for me and get it a bit up the road!  Sweet says I and Gerry gets some cash from me and John gets a visit with Gerry.  The Positioner is getting closer.
> 
> I get a note from @Susquatch that there is a possibility the positioner could be re-positioned as he has a meet up with Super Dave (@Chicken lights ).  Well, says I, that would be cool as I am planning to see David in February to pick up a rotisserie for the car project - excellent- a  text and then a phone call to Dave - well says David, I have this contract and it takes me to Alberta but first I have a pick up in North Bay - got any one that can meet me on the highway - this thing is heavy!!?   Well, hell yes!!! A quick phone call to my son who is right close and an exchange in numbers and Vilola!!!!!   A few hours ago a very sweet looking Positioner is in my shop!!!!! Ya Baby!!!!
> 
> ...


I just sit there and hold the steering wheel straight 

Quick story- mechanic friend asked me to pick him up a motor from a wrecking yard last week. I was doing rounders from Montreal to home no big deal, threw it on the deck, dropped it off. He says hang on I’ll get you some money, I fired up the truck said I don’t have time to waste it’s cold we gots to go. He says but I need to pay you I said what can’t hear you trucks running. Grabbed gears and left. Moral of the story help the good guys in life when you can is what I figure 

But what do I know


----------



## gerritv (Jan 11, 2022)

mmmn fond memories of a meet up just off the QEW in earlish 2021. Same thing happened there as well 

Good guys are out there, treasure them.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 11, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> we ‘berta bound come morning, as long as we get loaded out ok and the trombone cooperates



Where are you delivering to?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 11, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Where are you delivering to?


West of Edmonton a bit


----------



## Brent H (Jan 11, 2022)

@YYCHM : Hey Craig we are in the final days of Siberia here in Thunder Bay (the Poe Locks (haha) close on the 15th.  We are awaiting the last of the tie ups for the winter.  We bust out the ice in the harbour and around all the docking facilities for the big ships.  The local tugs do the escorts into the docks.   Typically the ships come up, tie up, off load and  then sleep till spring break up.  Many of the Lakers will take that time to have work completed, safety inspections, overhauls of engines, tank repairs, conveyor repairs etc.  

After that is it a sail across Gitche Gumee in probably 3 to 5 meter seas - I will try and get some video of that to get y'all sick - if it happens - hopefully smooth going....

And then it is off to Sarnia ASAP for ice ops in the river system and keeping Goderich ready to deliver salt.  The ship will run the St Clair river, Lake St Clair and Detroit River to Lake Erie escorting winter running ships and doing flood control for areas like the Thames river mouth.  We also make runs across Erie to Cleveland or to Toledo or to Nanticoke escorting ships through the ice and keeping vessel traffic running.  I have posted lots on this before - but in a booming time we can keep a few billion dollars in cargo running through the winter. 

Had fun today welding up fractured oil pipes on an engine. - Put on my super suit - LOL - hopefully things hold


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 12, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights , @Susquatch , @Brent H
> 
> So that's what this was about.. https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...terest-in-a-meet-greet.4101/page-3#post-61779
> 
> ...



Surprised nobody caught on to the "caused localized natural gas leaks". Or didn't find it funny......


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 12, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Surprised nobody caught on to the "caused localized natural gas leaks". Or didn't find it funny......


Just more methane to speed up Mr. Dressup's global warming.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 12, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Just more methane to speed up Mr. Dressup's global warming.


Me and your girls are doing the best we can......


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 12, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> West of Edmonton a bit



So where are you now and what did the load morph into?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> So where are you now and what did the load morph into?


Near Sault St Marie. 3 pieces of pipe, 73-78 feet long, each one.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 12, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Near Sault St Marie. 3 pieces of pipe, 73-78 feet long, each one.



Ahhhh.... aren't you going the wrong direction?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Ahhhh.... aren't you going the wrong direction?


I get accused of that often 

Hwy 11 was closed in four spots today, from accidents. So we chose to take 17.  I’ll fight some turns tomorrow in the Soo but arguably that’s better than fighting temporary detours in small towns on 11


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 12, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I get accused of that often
> 
> Hwy 11 was closed in four spots today, from accidents. So we chose to take 17.  I’ll fight some turns tomorrow in the Soo but arguably that’s better than fighting temporary detours in small towns on 11



What does fight some turns mean?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> What does fight some turns mean?


The Soo doesn’t have a bypass. Going from memory theres 5-6 turns to get you through town. I’m just over 100’ long, with a 73’ trailer. Soooooo the lefts aren’t too bad but the rights get interesting


----------



## Brent H (Jan 12, 2022)

Hopefully you are going through in a not so busy time!  That one right onto the main drag is a bit tight if it is busy - but is is double lane .....

go David go!  You are making great time!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 12, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I get accused of that often
> 
> Hwy 11 was closed in four spots today, from accidents. So we chose to take 17.  I’ll fight some turns tomorrow in the Soo but arguably that’s better than fighting temporary detours in small towns on 11



I don't get it.... looking at google maps, 17 splits into 11 and 17  just west of Thunder Bay?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> I don't get it.... looking at google maps, 17 splits into 11 and 17  just west of Thunder Bay?


That’s ‘tunder bay 

I’m talking Sault St Marie


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 12, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> That’s ‘tunder bay
> 
> I’m talking Sault St Marie



Where did you pick the pipe up?  For some reason I thought it was Thunder Bay


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 12, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Where did you pick the up pipe?  For some reason I thought it was Thunder Bay



Easy to be confused. Ontario is huge. His pickup was North Bay not Thunder Bay. North Bay is North East of Lake Huron. Thunderbay is North West of Lake Superior.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 12, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Cool! I'll volunteer to be the guy at the back of the class. How/where is it used?


Back to PeterT's question. That looks to be very precise but also not very rigid for machining. 
Does any one have a "how to use" video?
And I agree,,,,,, this site does rock!


----------



## whydontu (Jan 12, 2022)

localized natural gas leaks? fight some turns? the trombone cooperates?

 I have a theory that exposure to cutting oil eventually causes all machinists to become some combination of crotchety and crazy, plus occasionally other variations from statistical norms. Throw in welding (which tends to induce the ability to develop new swear word combinations) to add another layer of odd behavior.

I think everyone in this forum should be concerned.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 13, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Back to PeterT's question. That looks to be very precise but also not very rigid for machining.
> Does any one have a "how to use" video?
> And I agree,,,,,, this site does rock!



If you had lifted it as I did, you might not feel that way. It sat on my table for several weeks waiting for its next travel leg. Every time I looked at it I had exactly the same thought. "it can't be very rigid". Then I would play with it a bit......

It's actually amazing. Somebody did an incredible job of designing that thing. Its looks are very deceiving. It reminds me of one of those bridges that looks like it would fall apart the first time a truck drives over it - yet somehow it carries hundreds of them all at once!

I didn't use it - that would not have been right. So I cannot say for certain. I can't wait to hear what @Brent H thinks about it when he does.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jan 13, 2022)

With 70+ feet of pipe in back and narrower roads I bet any turn is interesting.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 13, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> With 70+ feet of pipe in back and narrower roads I bet any turn is interesting.



They drag wind mill parts past my place regularly. They have a special trailer with a steer able rear axle to navigate corners. @Chicken lights doesn't have that advantage, but I bet he does a better job than those characters do! The township has started to install removable signage cuz they get broken so often.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 13, 2022)

@PeterT : I just got it cause it looked really cool.  Sorta machine a bunch of metal flowers and stuff up and set them on it for shop decor?

hahahaha

Actually, it should be ridged enough for machining or work holding while you perform different tasks on it like grinding, filing etc.  One model, very similar, has an extension foot out the front for more support - probably larger.

If you check youtube there is a variation of this table:


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 13, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @PeterT : I just got it cause it looked really cool.  Sorta machine a bunch of metal flowers and stuff up and set them on it for shop decor?
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> ...



Well, she looked awful sexy and cute when she was here! Prolly cuz she knew I was constantly checking her out...... 

A lady with curves and a waistline like that needs a name you know.......


----------



## Brent H (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, @Susquatch the unit is a multi positioning device so I guess we will have to name her Kama - as in the sutra of swing...LOL.  She will be placed on Bridget from time to time  so things in the shop are taking on quite the "Artie Mitchell" movie theme.  With Miss Metric and Mr Imperial in the mix it should prove quite interesting ........Judas.....I gotta get home soon!!


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 13, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Well, @Susquatch the unit is a multi positioning device so I guess we will have to name her Kama - as in the sutra of swing...LOL.  She will be placed on Bridget from time to time  so things in the shop are taking on quite the "Artie Mitchell" movie theme.  With Miss Metric and Mr Imperial in the mix it should prove quite interesting ........Judas.....I gotta get home soon!!



PERFECT! Absolutely PERFECT! I love it!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 13, 2022)

I figured maybe for specialized grinding setups? Looks like it has very accurate Vernier scales on all 3 axis & tooling plate for mounting work. I thought Tom Lipton or someone showed something similar but its not ringing a bell. Anyways, looks cool. There were no shortage of smart people back in the day.


----------



## whydontu (Jan 13, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Well, @Susquatch the unit is a multi positioning device so I guess we will have to name her Kama - as in the sutra of swing...LOL.  She will be placed on Bridget from time to time  so things in the shop are taking on quite the "Artie Mitchell" movie theme.  With Miss Metric and Mr Imperial in the mix it should prove quite interesting ........Judas.....I gotta get home soon!!


Im deeply concerned after reading this


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 13, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Near Sault St Marie. 3 pieces of pipe, 73-78 feet long, each one.



Need an update please... Where are you?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 13, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Need an update please... Where are you?


Near Terrace Bay, On. Freezing rain and snow made for a slow day


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 13, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Near Terrace Bay, On. Freezing rain and snow made for a slow day



I know you drive safely Dave so I'll just pray that all those idiots out there stay away from you. 

The weather here sucks too. A northern is blowing in and we should get some more snow with it later tonight. Just sayin it prolly doesn't really matter where you are right now. The weather and the roads all suck.


----------



## Everett (Jan 13, 2022)

Well @Chicken lights, at least once you get out of Ontario and into Manitoba a bit the roads straighten out a lot. Not sure how far west of Edmonchuk you need to go but thankfully our recent freezing rain will be done by the time you get out here!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 14, 2022)

@Chicken lights Where are you now?


----------



## Brent H (Jan 14, 2022)

Not sure about the chicken but we are hauling out of here in a few hours.  Just doing a final break out of the harbour.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 14, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Not sure about the chicken but we are hauling out of here in a few hours.  Just doing a final break out of the harbour.



And heading to where?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 14, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights Where are you now?


Up by Kenora. We too fat, both me and the other driver. Don’t know what the plan is yet but we ain’t moving in the morning until we hear from the office. 

Yay


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 14, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Up by Kenora. We too fat, both me and the other driver. Don’t know what the plan is yet but we ain’t moving in the morning until we hear from the office.
> 
> Yay


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 14, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Up by Kenora. We too fat, both me and the other driver. Don’t know what the plan is yet but we ain’t moving in the morning until we hear from the office.
> 
> Yay


How do you know dispatch is lying to you? His lips are moving. This info came from my BIL who drove truck for 30 years.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 14, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> How do you know dispatch is lying to you? His lips are moving. This info came from my BIL who drove truck for 30 years.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 14, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> How do you know dispatch is lying to you? His lips are moving. This info came from my BIL who drove truck for 30 years.


Oh we know, dispatch and I are not friends, they don’t understand trucking but play it off like they do

When we empty we hauling “dispatchers brains”......


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 14, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Oh we know, dispatch and I are not friends, they don’t understand trucking but play it off like they do
> 
> When we empty we hauling “dispatchers brains”......



Ok, I haven't a clue what's going on here


----------



## Dusty (Jan 14, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Ok, I haven't a clue what's going on here



I know although I'm not saying.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 14, 2022)

Dusty said:


> I know although I'm not saying.



PM me an explanation please.......


----------



## Dusty (Jan 14, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> PM me an explanation please.......



You got it.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 15, 2022)

@Chicken lights update time.......


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 15, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights update time.......






Outside Winnipeg 

GD I asked you guys to SHUT the windows not turn on the fans


----------



## Darren (Jan 15, 2022)

How fat is too fat these days? We were usually allowed 1000kg when i was hauling out of the forest. Times were different back then. A few times we had to drop some logs off at the bosses house on the way to the mill. Sistonens hill was a pretty good indication. If i had to drop more than 3 gears, you knew you had to stop and toss some logs off.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 15, 2022)

dfloen said:


> How fat is too fat these days? We were usually allowed 1000kg when i was hauling out of the forest. Times were different back then. A few times we had to drop some logs off at the bosses house on the way to the mill. Sistonens hill was a pretty good indication. If i had to drop more than 3 gears, you knew you had to stop and toss some logs off.


Other driver is 7,000 pounds over, I’m guessing I’m 12,000 over


----------



## Darren (Jan 15, 2022)

Well then, watch for them flashing lights up on the right!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 15, 2022)

dfloen said:


> How fat is too fat these days? We were usually allowed 1000kg when i was hauling out of the forest. Times were different back then. A few times we had to drop some logs off at the bosses house on the way to the mill. Sistonens hill was a pretty good indication. If i had to drop more than 3 gears, you knew you had to stop and toss some logs off.



Now I get it, I think.... couldn't figure out what he was going on about LOL.  Not sure what the other driver is about though?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 15, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Now I get it, I think.... couldn't figure out what he was going on about LOL.  Not sure what the other driver is about though?


There’s a second load/driver that loaded ahead of me, going to the same place


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 15, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Other driver is 7,000 pounds over, I’m guessing I’m 12,000 over



Who is ultimately responsible for providing an accurate weight for the load?


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 15, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Who is ultimately responsible for providing an accurate weight for the load?



The guy with the flashing blue lights......


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 15, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Who is ultimately responsible for providing an accurate weight for the load?


Generally the shipper 

So, the game goes like this. The shipper says “x” for weight. The driver straps it all down, drives to the nearest scale, weighs it, if it’s wrong then the driver has to either a) inform the company of said transgression or b) keep it under his hat. Now it’s up to the driver to accept the over weight ticket possibility OR drive back and have it fixed by the shipper 

However, this means the shipper needs to be still open and willing to cut the load. Loading on a Friday afternoon and the shipper closing means the driver has to face sitting until Monday OR finding roads with no weigh scales 

In this case, the shipper told the office they were loading 42,000 pounds on both trucks, when in reality they loaded 50-60,000 pounds. (both trucks are different loads) The nearest scale from north bay is either new Liskeard or Sudbury. Sudbury scale was broken due to cold and there aren’t many others on 17 (that a long load can access) 

We DO have air gauges that provide rough weight estimates in the trucks or on the trailers but it’s within 5000 pounds, it’s not that accurate 

It’s a game, that I don’t always enjoy playing


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 16, 2022)

@Chicken lights Update time again... Saskatoon ?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 16, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights Update time again... Saskatoon ?


Still Weiner Pig 

Crane appointment in the morning to get legal


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 16, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Still Weiner Pig
> 
> Crane appointment in the morning to get legal



So how does this work now if you ditch a piece of pipe in the Peg.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 16, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> So how does this work now if you ditch a piece of pipe in the Peg.


The piece of pipe I ditch isn’t my problem any longer 

I hope 

Somebody probably still needs to get it the rest of the way


----------



## Brent H (Jan 16, 2022)

@YYCHM : we are secured in Sarnia now .  Home in a couple days !!!!!


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 17, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Still Weiner Pig



Ive never heard that one before! Hahahaha! 


Brent H said:


> @YYCHM : we are secured in Sarnia now .  Home in a couple days !!!!!



Your CGShip is faster than @Chicken lights truck!

I think we all take the transportation system network in Canada for granted. There is sooooo much more to it than we know......


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 17, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> The piece of pipe I ditch isn’t my problem any longer
> 
> I hope
> 
> Somebody probably still needs to get it the rest of the way



I had guessed that the brain dead guy in dispatch would send out another truck to pickup the two dropped pipes.

But..... @Chicken lights comment.



Chicken lights said:


> I hope



Makes me realize they could always send him back for them...... That would really winter a few very unhappy pigs..... 

I'm praying for you @Chicken lights.......


----------



## Brent H (Jan 17, 2022)

@Susquatch : we go 24/7 so it helps.  Running on 2 engines full steam we make 22 km/hour.  We left Thunder Bay on Friday and arrived Sarnia Sunday and we had some delays at the locks in the Soo and had some ice breaking going through the North Channel - I will have to get a distance covered for you if you wish because I am not a navigator - I only fix things....LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 17, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Susquatch : we go 24/7 so it helps.  Running on 2 engines full steam we make 22 km/hour.  We left Thunder Bay on Friday and arrived Sarnia Sunday and we had some delays at the locks in the Soo and had some ice breaking going through the North Channel - I will have to get a distance covered for you if you wish because I am not a navigator - I only fix things....LOL



I'd bet big bucks you can navigate almost as well as you fix. Maybe better..... 

No worries though. I know the distance well enough. I'm just sayin that it's way faster than a truck parked in the snow waiting for a brainless idiot to come up with a solution......


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 17, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Still Weiner Pig
> 
> Crane appointment in the morning to get legal



Are you progressing west now?  What did the crane cost and who gets to eat that bill?  You ditched one piece of pipe correct?


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 17, 2022)

Btw, my oldest son is a trucker. His wife is a dispatcher. 

I shared some of the dispatcher humour here with them when they were here for supper on Sunday. 

Thought my bride was going to swallow her tongue and got a few kicks under the table. But my daughter in law thought they were hilarious and my son said that the humour was usually spot on - but didn't apply to his bride...... 

My bride might be talking to me again a month from now.....


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 17, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Are you progressing west now?  What did the crane cost and who gets to eat that bill?  You ditched one piece of pipe correct?


Yep, meandering west once more. Almost made Saskatoon. 
They actually brought in another truck, so they craned one off each of our guys trucks, and set both on the third guys. Restrapped and rolled 

No idea on the crane cost, that’ll be the shipping company’s problem.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 17, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Btw, my oldest son is a trucker. His wife is a dispatcher.
> 
> I shared some of the dispatcher humour here with them when they were here for supper on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Dispatch sent us a weather alert, from the place near Edmonton. You DO know that trucks have windows, right dispatch? We can see what the weathers doing just fine. Sheesh 

Enjoy the silence, your bride sounds a little bossy 
(kidding)


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 17, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Dispatch sent us a weather alert, from the place near Edmonton. You DO know that trucks have windows, right dispatch? We can see what the weathers doing just fine. Sheesh
> 
> Enjoy the silence, your bride sounds a little bossy
> (kidding)



Actually ya, she can be a little bossy. But I love her anyway. Besides, she is a fantastic cook. 

I wonder if she could weld......


----------



## Tom O (Jan 17, 2022)

Here ya go!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 18, 2022)

LMAO thanks for that Tom O


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 18, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Here ya go!



Just finished laughing out loud at @Tomc938 s comment about his package from @GerryinBelleRiver that I woke the bride up. Then I see this and laughed out loud again.... 

Had to think real fast...... Decided to share the Christmas gift story instead. 

She smiled one of the wry twisted smiles she gets when she doesn't think it's funny at all. But I'm still on the green side of the grass.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 18, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Dispatch sent us a weather alert, from the place near Edmonton. You DO know that trucks have windows, right dispatch? We can see what the weathers doing just fine. Sheesh
> 
> Enjoy the silence, your bride sounds a little bossy
> (kidding)



-33C in Edmonton tonight  I assume your'e somewhere near Edmonton now?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 18, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> -33C in Edmonton tonight  I assume your'e somewhere near Edmonton now?


Yes sir 
Bring us a few blankets would ya? 


Something wrong with trucking by moonlight at 8:30 am


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 19, 2022)

You must have had fun yesterday in the wind and blowing snow. Lots of highways were closed, visibility varied from 50 yards to 1/4 mile till later afternoon. Fed the girls twice yesterday due to the crappy weather.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 19, 2022)

@Chicken lights Where are you parked tonight and what's the game plan?  Have a load lined up?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 19, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights Where are you parked tonight and what's the game plan?  Have a load lined up?


Outside Edmonton. Grabbing 25’ of freight in the morning, that takes me back to Ontario. Hopefully dispatch can fill out the rest. 
Met @Everett today, he was kind enough to buy me a meal and show me his new shop space. Great guy! Took me to a tool liquidators, that was a trip in itself 

I ordered a used locker for one of my drive axles today too, we’ll pick that up in Edmonton on the way through tomorrow 

Does Edmonton have any nicknames?


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 19, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Outside Edmonton. Grabbing 25’ of freight in the morning, that takes me back to Ontario. Hopefully dispatch can fill out the rest.
> Met @Everett today, he was kind enough to buy me a meal and show me his new shop space. Great guy! Took me to a tool liquidators, that was a trip in itself
> 
> I ordered a used locker for one of my drive axles today too, we’ll pick that up in Edmonton on the way through tomorrow
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_city_nicknames_and_slogans_in_Canada  Edmonchuck is a real common one.

Did you deliver to Spruce Grove?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 19, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_city_nicknames_and_slogans_in_Canada  Edmonchuck is a real common one.
> 
> Did you deliver to Spruce Grove?


Deadmonton or Stabmonton 

It’s usually Sherwood Park or Spruce Grove, on these runs, but I just say Edmonton, it’s all the same city. Like when someone in Ontario says Brampton or Vaughn or Scarborough, it’s all Toronto. Don’t try to put lipstick on a pig you still just have a pig wearing makeup


----------



## Brent H (Jan 20, 2022)

Kama is awesome!  Really nice and smooth to adjust.  I think accurate to a second of a degree?





Two knobs are for the fine adjustment - loosen both and you can rotate the adjustment out of the way.  Tighten the lock one and the other will rotate the angle provided the lock is off.  

The lock knob:





Adjustments:




The bottom rotates as you want with tension springs to set the resistance. 




And the attachment plate is set for edge holder and drilled out 1/4” in the field for attaching hold downs etc 






Sexy!!


----------



## Dusty (Jan 20, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Deadmonton or Stabmonton
> 
> Don’t try to put lipstick on a pig you still just have a pig wearing makeup



@Chicken lights  made me chuckle to myself as a young buck growing up in Stoney Creek, Hamilton we always referred to Toronto as hog town. Have no idea where or how that name started. 

I'm sure there was or is a name for Hamilton as well.  LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 20, 2022)

Dusty said:


> @Chicken lights  made me chuckle to myself as a young buck growing up in Stoney Creek, Hamilton we always referred to Toronto as hog town. Have no idea where or how that name started.
> 
> I'm sure there was or is a name for Hamilton as well.  LOL




Hamilton
"Ambitious City" (an early nickname that was originally meant to be patronising)[124][125]
"The Hammer"[126]
"Steeltown"[127]


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 20, 2022)

Dusty said:


> @Chicken lights  made me chuckle to myself as a young buck growing up in Stoney Creek, Hamilton we always referred to Toronto as hog town. Have no idea where or how that name started.
> 
> I'm sure there was or is a name for Hamilton as well.  LOL


Toronto is usually called the big smoke

Hamilton is either the hammer, or the dirty hammer

Edit: Craig beat me to it


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 20, 2022)

@Chicken lights Where abouts are you now?  What's the load?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 20, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights Where abouts are you now?  What's the load?


Still near Edmonton 

I have tarps, a differential and 9 tires on the wagon so far 

For all you guys that ask about moving heavy stuff, Manitoulin quoted me $120 to move the diff from North Bay to Kitchener, about 400 kilometres. Now mind you that’s me taking it to their terminal and me having a forklift on the other end set up, not something most homeowners can arrange. But still I would consider that cheap


----------



## Dusty (Jan 20, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Toronto is usually called the big smoke
> 
> Hamilton is either the hammer, or the dirty hammer
> 
> Edit: Craig beat me to it



I'm going to run with Steeltown, the steel plants are no longer as dirty as they once were. Thank goodness we grew up 8 miles east (towards Niagara Falls) from their dirty smelters. Also remember back when the plants were running full bore and they dumped furnace slag into Hamilton harbor. One could hear a muffled bang followed by an orange glow in the night sky. The steel company reclaimed many an acre from the harbor that way.

For me those were the good old days. Just saying!


----------



## Darren (Jan 20, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Kama is awesome!  Really nice and smooth to adjust.  I think accurate to a second of a degree?
> 
> View attachment 20111
> Two knobs are for the fine adjustment - loosen both and you can rotate the adjustment out of the way.  Tighten the lock one and the other will rotate the angle provided the lock is off.
> ...


 Pure sex man....so jealous


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 21, 2022)

@Chicken lights Still hanging out near Edmonton?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights Still hanging out near Edmonton?


Nope, had the truck booked in this morning, once it was done we pinned to the wagon and left Deadmonton. Be somewhere between Lloydminster and S’toon tonight


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 22, 2022)

@Chicken lights Where's we at now?  Manage to fill that wagon?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 22, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights Where's we at now?  Manage to fill that wagon?


Outside Regina. Nope gonna get back near the Peg tomorrow night and see if dispatch can get me full, Monday morning


----------



## Brent H (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice work Dave.  Always nice to be close to a Regina.  When I did the Opel tour we saw the “Regina 69” sign and I was oddly happy


----------



## Doggggboy (Jan 22, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Outside Regina. Nope gonna get back near the Peg tomorrow night and see if dispatch can get me full, Monday morning


Keep a firm grip on the wheel when you're driving past Love and Climax.
Can never remember which comes first.
There's a joke there somewhere.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 23, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Outside Regina. Nope gonna get back near the Peg tomorrow night and see if dispatch can get me full, Monday morning



Camped out in the Peg now?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 23, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Camped out in the Peg now?


Yessir, just east of there 

There’s a trucker convoy rally I’m gonna try to participate in the morning then see what dispatch says


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 23, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> There’s a trucker convoy rally I’m gonna try to participate in the morning then see what dispatch says



What the H.LL is a trucker convoy rally?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 23, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> What the H.LL is a trucker convoy rally?


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/globalnews.ca/news/8532559/bc-truck-convoy-vaccine-mandate/amp/


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 24, 2022)

@Chicken lights You back in Ont now?  Did dispatch find you something to haul east?

How was the rally?


----------



## Brent H (Jan 24, 2022)

@YYCHM - should see the trucking man on Wednesday


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights You back in Ont now?  Did dispatch find you something to haul east?
> 
> How was the rally?


Yes over by Ignace ON. We filled out the rest of the trailer with 6 skids. That was NOT fun to tarp in -38 degree weather. 

I never did find anymore about the Winnipeg rally. The rest of them are still heading for ottawa. 

It’s so GD cold out the INSIDE of the truck glass is frosting up. Trying to drive in the dark and scrape frost with a credit card is not my idea of fun


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 24, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> It’s so GD cold out the INSIDE of the truck glass is frosting up. Trying to drive in the dark and scrape frost with a credit card is not my idea of fun



You prolly know this already but one way to cut down on the frost on the windshield is to avoid getting any snow or wet clothing into the cab. Knock those boots off as well as you possibly can. Sometimes cracking a window to let that dry air in can help too! 

Always easier to say than do.


----------



## eotrfish (Jan 24, 2022)

Anyone remember these??


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 24, 2022)

eotrfish said:


> Anyone remember these??




Yup, where did you find that these days?


----------



## eotrfish (Jan 24, 2022)

Sorry - can’t find any.  This is just an internet photo


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeeez i haven't seen those frost shields for a long time.


----------

